# An Insect Assortment



## TheFantasticG (Oct 21, 2010)

These are from the last few days:

#1




#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8




#9




#10




#11




#12




#13




#14 - Zedd the Mantis




#15




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Oct 28, 2010)

#14 is awesome, but at the same time, gives me chills in the back. How did you manage that shot?


----------



## Foxie (Oct 30, 2010)

Great pics! But the butterfly in #4 has been in the wars! It has really seen better days...


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 30, 2010)

some great shots there


----------



## tom r (Oct 30, 2010)

nice


----------



## Hardrock (Oct 30, 2010)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 1, 2010)

Great shot of the mantis munching.

Not many insects left where I am.  Have to wait till next years spring.


----------



## Chellie (Nov 2, 2010)

Love 1 and 14!


----------



## samfarrell (Nov 14, 2010)

WOW these are fantastic close ups, number 2 freaked me out!!! what lense did u use to capture these??


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks y'all.

I was using a Sigma 105 2.8 for these, but now I have the Sigma 150 2.8 (Bugma).


----------

